# Goliath Pics requested by pop80_uk



## izan (May 28, 2007)

*Hi pop80,*

*Here are the T. blondi pics you wanted.*















































Incidentally, I recently had great success in robbing HSBC bank last week. No firearm required. I just ran in and held her out towards the cashier face. 
Like candy from a baby ! ! :lol2:



iZAN


----------



## netty.ray (Apr 7, 2008)

that is one hell of a big bugger lol


----------



## kej (Mar 30, 2008)

wot do u feed a spider that size? small children? lol


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Manky!


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

izan said:


> Incidentally, I recently had great success in robbing HSBC bank last week. No firearm required. I just ran in and held her out towards the cashier face.
> Like candy from a baby ! ! :lol2:
> 
> 
> ...



:lol2: 

Thats one gorgeously big spider :flrt:


----------



## izan (May 28, 2007)

Becky said:


> Manky!


GRRRRRR. :devil: God, thats really immature ! Been biding our time have we madam ? :lol2:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

your mad! :lol2: our blondi is evil:lol2:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Gorgeous spider  Is it ready to moult or just well fed?


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

wow what a BEAST, is there more growth to come?


----------



## RobB (May 22, 2008)

*Monster!*

Clucking bell that's a monster!

You didn't photoshop it to make it look bigger than it actually is, did ya? :whistling2:

How easy/happy was it getting it out of the tank for the photos? :notworthy:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

how much bigger does it get..thats the biggest spider iv ever seen..WOW..i wouldn't pick it up tho..dam your brave


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> how much bigger does it get..thats the biggest spider iv ever seen..WOW..i wouldn't pick it up tho..dam your brave


looks pretty much full grown for a Goliath, pick up a large dinner plate, and that about the space one takes up when adult, a friend of mine had one who's legs were hanging over a dinner plate!


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

Erm...mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:mg:

Tara xxx


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

what a fantastic set of pix of a truly spectacular tarantula. Wow factor written all over it.
How big is it at mo and how long have you had it.
Feed us some info, we're eager to hear


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

thats is one big beauty, theres an adult in my locals that i think is a bit bigger !!!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

yikes that's the biggest spider i;ve seen! Is that the norm size for a T.Blondi? Wow.. what's the dimensions of the tank enclosure you keep it in?

Also handling wise does it flick hairs or are they ok? I mean do you use your finder to gently nudge it's fat ass so it crawls onto the palm of your other hand? Do they randomly make a runner up your arm or are they pretty slow?

I was thinking of getting my first T, possibly around Christmas time, maybe sooner if i earn enough cash. It was a choice between something like that or a pinktoe( basically i can't decide whether i'd prefer a large size or one that webs like mad, i love both aspects, i;d probably get both in the end but are they ok starters?)


----------



## Leeann_ (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow that is a huge Goliath and beautiful 2 :flrt:

Leeann


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

.......New pants please..........


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> .......New pants please..........


same here! Nice looking :2thumb: but definately not for me


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> .......New pants please..........


its only a wickle spider :whistling2: lol


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Steve 88 said:


> its only a wickle spider :whistling2: lol


She sure is a biggun...


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

steve 88 said:


> its only a wickle spider :whistling2: Lol


wow wow


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

stunnin'! I want one (not til I get my featherleg baboon and purple bloom though!):flrt:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Heh, I had toyed with getting one of these before...now it seems that I must add them to..."The list". 

Awesome dude, thats a really nice spider. Its hard, but once you get past the size, they are quite nicely coloured and proportioned


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Steve 88 said:


> its only a wickle spider :whistling2: lol


wickle????? It could eat me in one munch! :lol2: Cute tho! I dub thee sergeant fuzzy :lol2:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

who ever is holding it is bloody brave.either that or crazy :lol2:


----------



## candyazz (Jan 14, 2008)

omg there massive and scary lol


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> who ever is holding it is bloody brave.either that or crazy :lol2:


I know!!! o.0 Cant get near chris'!!!!


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Thats a well nice spider you have there,(from a distance).
Think I will stick to smaller sp.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

izan said:


>


 
Look at the lady's top :thumb:

YouTube - Salmon Pink Bird Eater Tarantula ... again


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Quality pics!!

I remember seeing a few of these a while back from a previous post of yours...it was those pics that made me go hunting for one :2thumb:

Can't wait for mine to grow and fatten up a bit, not that i get to see it much...spent the first 5 weeks of life with me burried in a pot (moulting), came out for about 4-5 weeks max and is back burried in its pot again!!!!!

I'm guessing/hoping another moult?!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Mine's hidden away as well Gaz, stopped eating about 3 days ago. Think yours moulted before mine last time as well so looks promising


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

izan said:


> GRRRRRR. :devil: God, thats really immature ! Been biding our time have we madam ? :lol2:


Was just my first thought :lol2:
Nah, beautiful spider!


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Willenium said:


> Look at the lady's top :thumb:
> 
> YouTube - Salmon Pink Bird Eater Tarantula ... again


 the spider looks bigger in the photos.


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

wow amazing spider...I could never hold that.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> the spider looks bigger in the photos.


Different spider, same lady


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Willenium said:


> Different spider, same lady


 oh..lol..that would explain it:lol2:


----------



## StuartLee (Jul 20, 2008)

If mine grows that big I think ill need a bigger house let alone a bigger tank for it :lol2:

Nice looking spider


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm not sure if i'd be happy keeping a spid that could take down my bosc!!!


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

izan said:


>




That first pictures awesome what a beauty.

2nd picture. i had no idea of the size, well and truely browned it then. fook that!


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

think i jus peed myself looking at them pics


----------



## Jamesrm (Jul 30, 2008)

deffinatly have to invest in one of these there huge


----------



## Dungbug (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow! What a stunning T!:2thumb:


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

OMG.... I didn't know that spiders could grow that big!
I love spiders and would happily keep one as a pet, but my partner is petrified of them, he can't even catch them to remove from the house. And he's 6'10" and 22 stone. :lol2:
Fi


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

izan said:


> *Hi pop80,*
> 
> *Here are the T. blondi pics you wanted.*
> 
> ...



if i was that poor lady in hsbc i would of migrated to the south pole.
facinating spiders are, big fookin scary may i just say!


----------



## andrew donaldson (Jul 18, 2008)

*goliath!*

great female eva bred with her?:2thumb:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Just want to say you are insane, not sure id have the balls to hold one of them.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

i thought they tended to flick uricating hairs..

Guess you just have to be very slow and gentle when encouraging it onto your hand then scooping it up with the other or wear oven gloves lol.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

no chance..i wouldn't go near it.:lol2: way to big and scary.


----------



## TheCharmer (Jun 22, 2008)

holy :censor:! You wanna get a picture of her on your front door saying 'Burglars beware!'...i guarantee your whole street would be a crime free zone.


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*e*

:flrt::lol2::lol2mg lol nere new you could handle that speies


----------



## pop80_uk (Dec 30, 2007)

Cheers! Only just found the thread, you should have PM'd me :0)

Thanks though! Still awesome in a scray run away type way!


----------

